# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Assistive Technology & Accessibility >  Full Screen ZOOM

## krisarmstrong

I was wondering dose Ubuntu 9.10 have a full screen zoom similar to MAC OSX or Windows 7.  In windows 7 I can press the "Windows Key and the + Key" and the entire screen zooms.  

i know that Ubuntu has a magnifier that zooms parts of the screen how about the whole screen?

Thanks,
kris

----------


## notlistening

You can use a combination of compiz and ezoom. Which in theory should work out of the box after an install. Try you windows key and scroll away from you on the mouse. If you have 3D acceleration then it will zoom. If that does not work go system->prefs->appearance visual effects and the set them to normal. If this does not work try hardware drivers to see if you need them for your graphics card to get 3D and if that does not work come back ans it gets a bit more complex  :Wink:

----------


## 311005901

I suggest first turning on Visual Effects.
*System>Preferences>Appearance Preferences*
Click on "Visual Effects" and select 'Normal'.

Then, click here to install a settings manager.

Open it up under *System>Preferences>CompizConfig Settings Manager*.

From that program, you can enable and tweak all kinds of neat accessibility features.

----------


## krisarmstrong

> You can use a combination of compiz and ezoom. Which in theory should work out of the box after an install. Try you windows key and scroll away from you on the mouse. If you have 3D acceleration then it will zoom. If that does not work go system->prefs->appearance visual effects and the set them to normal. If this does not work try hardware drivers to see if you need them for your graphics card to get 3D and if that does not work come back ans it gets a bit more complex


Thanks I'll give this a try and let you know soon I was wondering if this might work on the netbook version of ubuntu any ideas?

----------


## Sef

> Thanks I'll give this a try and let you know soon I was wondering if  this might work on the netbook version of ubuntu any ideas?


It could, if the graphics card would support compiz and there is enough memory for it.

----------


## aamonster

> You can use a combination of compiz and ezoom.


One more question: is it possible to reduce desktop resolution when zooming?

For example 1920x1200 screen. I go away from screen - now image is too small. I want to zoom it in.
I hold Win key and rotate mouse wheel for some time - screen zooms to 200%. Almost ok, but now I see only quarter of desktop.
Is it possible to set desktop size for all applications to 960x600 for 200% zoom (or 1280x800 for 150% zoom etc)?

----------


## Rhemat

I'm guessing that the Zoom effect can only be attained with the extra graphical features enabled?  The reason I ask, is that I use NetRadiant, and when Compiz is enabled, the view window, and the texture select window are completely unusable.  Is there any way to fix that?
Thanks in advance.

----------


## Rhemat

Okay, I am betting that this is an ATi graphics issue.  I'm trying this on my laptop, which has the following specs:

OS:  Linux Mint 9 KDE
Graphics Card:  nVidia 9800m GS 512MB RAM

There are other differences, but I don't think the OS would make much difference here.  I could be wrong though.

Is it just me then, or does ATi seem to suck when it comes to Linux drivers?  What is weirder, is that I think Apple has an exclusivity agreement with ATi, and there is a lot running in both OS X and Linux that are practically identical with video (both use OpenGL and X11 to my knowledge).  So why would their drivers suck for Linux when they've already done most of the work in OS X?

----------

